# INFJ from Melbourne, Australia :)



## Laura1990 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi there,

Thought I'd do a quick introduction.

My name is Laura. I am 23 and from Melbourne, Australia. 
I feel a little bit lonely in my life right now, and would love to meet some similar people to me who I can open up to and share experiences with.

Are the many Melbournians out there?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Laura1990 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Laura1990. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Laura - welcome to the forum! I'm from Hobart - by international standards, that's close to Melbourne...

Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Laura, I am a long way from Melbourne, but I know it is ranked as the most livable city in the world. It is a beautiful city from the pictures I have seen. 
Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your visits here and make a lot of friends.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and don't forget to answer the poll!

http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/100247-do-you-come-lands-downunder.html

That goes for @StunnedFox too. :kitteh:


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello and welcome! I'm quite far from Melbourne, but the Internet does bridge some gaps, I suppose


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

I live in northern victoria, welcome to the forum


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

@Laura1990
[/URL]there's always this meetup thingy
Aussie INFJs (Melbourne) - Meetup


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Welcome to Percy, Laura =)


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, Laura1990.

I am from the USA, state of Wisconsin. It's winter here, and our high temperature today should reach around 10º F (-12º C). I believe it is the middle of summer for you. 

I follow a You Tube channel made by bloke in Melbourne. He, too, is an INFJ. His channel is called Introvert Power. I have included a link to it. [_He also has a Google+ community that he runs with the same name._]
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPxJ0KSHtdQHQndLNE-VB4Q


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Im FiNe said:


> Hi, Laura1990.
> 
> I am from the USA, state of Wisconsin. It's winter here, and our high temperature today should reach around 10º F (-12º C). I believe it is the middle of summer for you.
> 
> ...


Haha i lived in Wisconsin for like a year. Winter was horrible lol


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> Haha i lived in Wisconsin for like a year. Winter was horrible lol


Winter in Wisconsin is as it should be and is one BIG reason that I decided to move here. To me winter = snow & ice, not for impeding travel but for playing! Sledding, skating, hockey, cross country skiing: positive Fi events. I wanted to be able to let my children have those experiences, so my wife and I moved here in 1990 from Florida.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Im FiNe said:


> Winter in Wisconsin is as it should be and is one BIG reason that I decided to move here. To me winter = snow & ice, not for impeding travel but for playing! Sledding, skating, hockey, cross country skiing: positive Fi events. I wanted to be able to let my children have those experiences, so my wife and I moved here in 1990 from Florida.


Yea but it's a tad too cold for me. But then again, we didn't get snow yet at all where i live now ;A;. I'd like to move to Sweden haha


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Melbourne?!?!... that's almost Hobart... that's almost not Australia!


----------



## Laura1990 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't know if it's cool to be doing this but I think @Galaxies is sometimes in Melbourne...I think, maybe I don't know anymore!?


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> I don't know if it's cool to be doing this but I think @Galaxies is sometimes in Melbourne...I think, maybe I don't know anymore!?


"I don't know anymore!"

Dude, I'm withdrawing your forum stalker license, I mean you clearly don't have the skills anymore . :tongue:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Snow Leopard said:


> "I don't know anymore!"
> 
> Dude, I'm withdrawing your forum stalker license, I mean you clearly don't have the skills anymore . :tongue:


hahaha I really don't know, I got a faint feeling she only stays in Melbourne when she isn't at University which I think she goes to in NSW. My memory about it is real hazey and im slightly doubtful if this recollection is even remotely correct and if it's a fabrication of the mind hahaha


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

Snow Leopard said:


> "I don't know anymore!"
> 
> Dude, I'm withdrawing your forum stalker license, I mean you clearly don't have the skills anymore . :tongue:



No, no, @Wellsy is actually right, the details are spot on. Let him keep his license, I'm vouching for him. 

@Laura1990, Welcome to the PerC! I'm living in Melbourne at the moment, good to see another Melbournian  there are several Australian INFJs in the INFJ subforum (I don't remember their names), too. How did you discover MBTI?


----------

